# Router konfigurieren unter WinXp



## mebatman (9. März 2004)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Wireless Broadband Router von CNet gekauft und die dazu passende Karte für mein notebook.

Ich habe alles angeschlossen und auch schon eine Verbindung zwischen Router und notebook hergestellt. Wenn ich aber über die Wlan-Verbindung ins Internet will, dann geht das nicht.

Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung das wahrscheinlich mein DSL Kabel nicht angeschlossen ist.

Ich habe gelesen das ich den Router konfigurieren muss.
Ich habe auch ein Kabel zu dem Router angeschlossen.
Weis aber nicht wie ich jetzt auf den Router zugreifen soll und was ich genau machen muss.

Ich bitte darum das sich jemand ein wenig Zeit nimmt und schnell antwortet,
da ich den Router zurückgebe, solange ich noch kann, wenn ich nicht ins Netz komme.

Vielen Dank
Filip


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

*Router*

hi,
in deinen Unterlagen sollte zumindest die IP-Adresse deines
Routers angegeben sein und diese gibts du in deinen Browser
ein z.B. so 
http;//192.168.2.1
damit müßtest du dann im Konfigurationsbereich landen.
Dort mußt du die Daten deines Providers eintragen,
Namen und Passwort.
Welches OS benutzt du ?
PS. habs übersehen XP
sollte es keine Angaben  geben, dann gehst auf
Ausführen und gibst cmd ein und dann ipconfig -all
und da steht dann Default-Gateway 192.x.x.x 
und die kommt in den Browser.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. März 2004)

*Re: Router*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Welches OS benutzt du ? *



Das schreibt er doch: Win XP 

Ist aber eigentlich uninteressant, da die Konfiguration wie Du schon sagst über einen Browser und damit OS-Unabhängig funktioniert. 

Ansonsten ist eigentlich alles gesagt: :RTFM:


Dunsti


----------



## mebatman (9. März 2004)

vielen Dank gothic ghost!
ich bin jetzt schon ein ganzes stück weiter.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Netzwerkkenntnis immer noch nicht ausreicht.
Ich weis nicht welche IPs ich eingeben muss und was für ein Kennwort und weelche Namenich eingeben muss.
Ich habe mich bis jetzt immer über die T-Online Software eingeloggt und die ist Babysicher...

Wenn Ihr mehr Infos von mir bracht dann sagt bitte bescheid ich bin jetzt die ganze zeit online und warte.

ich wusst enicht das Ihr so schnell seid.
DANKE DANKE
Filip


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mebatman _
> 
> ich bin jetzt schon ein ganzes stück weiter.
> Wenn Ihr mehr Infos von mir bracht dann sagt bitte bescheid ich bin jetzt die ganze zeit online und warte.
> ...



Bis du in die Konfig deines Routers gekommen ?

Wenn ja, suche den Entrag ISP ( Internet Service Provider),
dort mußt du deinen Benutzernamen und Passwort eingeben.
Diese Daten hast du vom ISP bekommen oder benutzt du call-by-call ?


----------



## mebatman (9. März 2004)

hab folgendes gefunden:
unter "wan interface" hab ich:

PPPoE
username:
passwort:

ich glaube das meinst du...

jetzt hab ich aber von t-online folgende angaben:
anschlusskennung, zugehörige tonline nummer, passwort

und keine IP.

gruz
Filip


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mebatman _
> *hab folgendes gefunden:
> unter "wan interface" hab ich:
> 
> ...



da brauchst du keine Ip eintragen, nur die Daten von t-önline
du weißt ja jetzt die IP des Routers, diese trägst du als Gateway im XP ein


----------



## mebatman (9. März 2004)

so ein misst...
ich hab alle kombinationen ausprobiert.

ich weis nicht was ich von tonline wo eingeben soll 

aber das ich das unter PPPoE eingebe ist richtig ja?
und wenn ich das eingegeben habe, 
dann muss ich aber trotzdem noch über den tonline manager einlogen oder muesste ich dann automatisch online sein?

gruz
Filip


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mebatman _
> *
> ich weis nicht was ich von tonline wo eingeben soll
> gruz
> Filip *


anschlusskennung, zugehörige tonline nummer, passwort
das mußt du eintragen,
es muß unter ISP die Daten eingetragen werden.
Vielleicht nennt es sich anders, nur Provider oder Einwahl etc.?

mit dem Zugang zu t-önline kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus.
aber unter PPPoE brauchst du nichst eingeben.

hier gibt es noch mehr infos zu t-önline


----------



## mebatman (9. März 2004)

danke ghost !
jetzt  es.
ich danke dir für deine Zeit und Hilfe.

ich bin jetzt online.
wenn einer zu dem thread noch hilfe braucht:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=132797&highlight=wan+tonline

gruz
Filip


----------

